# The 'Ultima' Tower, 10,560 feet, 500 fl



## Kyll.Ing. (Nov 26, 2012)

> ugly-mammoth building!
> I hope it's never built for future


Why the heck bump a FIVE YEAR OLD thread just to say that?!?


----------



## Puppetgeneral (Jul 9, 2013)

Lets built it on like Pluto so aliens can see there is life in our solar system. Make sure this building is far away from Earth.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Hurr hurr, it's yer mom's *****.


----------



## Puppetgeneral (Jul 9, 2013)

ThatOneGuy said:


> Hurr hurr, it's yer mom's *****.


:nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::cheers:


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Maybe they should build houses inside mountain.








http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-f-i4VV-Fyds/TdsK33IyZbI/AAAAAAAAALU/hBw3UxvOj0M/s1600/DSCN3149.JPG


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

We can cover a 3000m mountain with houses. It's the esiest and fastest work. 








http://www.archilovers.com/upload/BigImageProject/b_730_17443_1.jpg

Some mountains were nearly covered completely.








http://www.bugbog.com/images/galleries/peru-pictures/new-peru-pictures-2/lima-slums-peru.jpg


----------

